# General > Sport >  Scorries In Full Flight Against The Broch

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Scorries In Full Flight Against The Broch*

Wick Academy........2......Fraserburgh ...........0  (half time: 0-0)    Reporter - Noel Donaldson        IF ANYONE had been deluded into thinking that Wick Academy might be a trifle stale following a series of weather postponements, then their bet would have been misplaced.     The Scorries delivered an emphatic, two-goal win against a club that has frequently had the upper hand in the past.  ... [Read Full Article]

----------

